

Allison Goes to AFI: Crowdfunded "Scholarships"? - Irfaan
http://www.indiegogo.com/allisongradschool

======
Irfaan
I find the idea intriguing. Is there a market for crowd-funding scholarships -
rather than let committees decide who to give a scholarship to, leave it to
the people? Maybe even spin it as an investment in their career, with some
sort of return or payback to the original investors?

